# 1990 Corrado 2.0 TSI (EA888)



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I want to show you a TSI SWAP in Corrado G60

First of all it is not my car. It should be ready in 21 days. I do that for living 
Writing this is PITA because I'm in hospital at the moment and had to ask my friend to help me post this thread.

OK here is the deal.
Corrado 1.8 G60 ... nothing special, mid condition car (but it is getting better), engine almost dead but charger in very good condition. Almost everybody knows this ... you fixed the charger, installed smaller pulley, cam, chip and the car does not drive as good as it should.

To avoid any further failures owner asked me to SWAP much newer engine - under 20000miles.

What I'm gonna use is 2011 2.0 TSI engine gen. EA888 (chain drive timing)
And my plan is to install this engine on stock engine mounts with 5speed 02A tranny.
The challenging part is PS and AC... I plan to fabricate a bracket on CNC to install the old AC compressor and PS pump.
Of course the car has to stay as stock as possible so I use stock Corrado clocks.

About the ECU - all what is "bad" will be deleted (SAI, EVAP, stationery rev limiter, immo etc)

Some pict:

















TSI engine is in my workshop already - pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi,

great plans!!

Do you mean you want to install the engine on the ORIGINAL CORRADO mounts, or using the TSI mounts?
I'm planning on doing this swap somewhere next winter, so I'll be monitoring your build closely!!

Best of luck!!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I am gonna install this engine on original Corrado mounts. As far as we checked only the rear engine support needs to be fabricated.
We need custom flywheel - the difference is in the amount of bolts which bolt the flywheel to the crankshaft "058" -> 6 bolts where "EA888" -> 8 bolts (since I have CNC round the corner it's not an issue).
The AC compressor bracket will be ready Tuesday - piece of cake.
But ... because this car is lowered about 3" we can not use the belt driven PS pump. 
The EA888 has ****ty alternator bracket integrated with oil filter! Because of that the alternator and AC compressor is lower than on other (early) VW engines. So the PS pump pulley is 0,5" lower than the oil sump and this is bad.
Fortunately few months ago I did electric PS pump conversion in an Audi A8 and I will do the same here. I already ordered Opel Astra II electric PS pump. It is small, simple to connect and works 100%.

Working on the AC bracket









I do not need all of that


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

Apsik said:


> The challenging part is PS and AC... I plan to fabricate a bracket on CNC to install the old AC compressor and PS pump.
> Of course the car has to stay as stock as possible so I use stock Corrado clocks.


I would use the TSI stuff and just fabricate the A/C lines and P/S lines. I used all the 1.8T stuff and just got lines from an MK4 and had those mated to my Corrado ones. Looks good!!!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

dri0514 said:


> I would use the TSI stuff and just fabricate the A/C lines and P/S lines. I used all the 1.8T stuff and just got lines from an MK4 and had those mated to my Corrado ones. Looks good!!!


I wish I could 
The AC compressor in MK6 is always ON because there is a valve instead of electromagnetic clutch. The valve is controlled by A/C ECU via PWM signal. If you need colder air the valve opens more and so on.
P/S: MK6 has electric PS rack so there is no need for a hydraulic pump. This is why I have to use the electric pump.

Just for reference: MK2 alternator is 70A where the MK6 is 150A

1.8T is 3 days job because it is almost P&P for Corrado G60. EA888 TSI is different - believe me I know what I am talking about.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Apsik said:


> I wish I could
> The AC compressor in MK6 is always ON because there is a valve instead of electromagnetic clutch. The valve is controlled by A/C ECU via PWM signal. If you need colder air the valve opens more and so on.
> P/S: MK6 has electric PS rack so there is no need for a hydraulic pump. This is why I have to use the electric pump.
> 
> ...


1.8t is plug and play? baahahahahah. that's far from the truth


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 1.8t is plug and play? baahahahahah. that's far from the truth


I used to sell or install two 1.8T engines per month.
I am able to wire 1.8T engine from ZERO to running car in 8 hours. As a matter of fact I used to wire customers cars at their garage. Sometimes I have to drive 500miles (Austria, Germany etc.) but it is what I do for living.
P&P CE2 1.8T harness is 4 hours job for me. 
P&P CE2 3.6 FSI BFH harness took me 16 hours (as soon as I get home I will post you pictures, this harness is prepared for a VWVortex member from USA it comes with ECU with proper software)
I was the first one in Poland (one of the first in Europe too) who SWAPed and started true R36 engine 300hp 3.6l FSI engine code BWS
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5002686
It was 3 years ago and I did it in under 28 days time ... check first comment.

I do not post much on forums because I have no time for it. When someone asks me for help via PM I try to help. But when I see a simple engine SWAP which takes weeks ... I'm wondering how is that possible.

*Vegeta Gti* for you - Corrado G60 to 1.8T:
Day 1
- G60 engine out,
- swap gearbox with clutch (new clutch advised)
- rear engine mount fits with little mods so 1.8T in
- fabricate DP and connect exhaust
- connect cooling system 
Day 2
- FMIC
- P/S hoses
- K&N air filter
Day 3
- wiring
By the end of day 3 you have to be able to drive the car.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Update
A/C compressor fitted









but the most important thing :wave: ... *MED17.5 immo is OFF* :laugh:

Not it's time to prepare VSS signal converter.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Great work!!!

Keep it up!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Awesome!


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my next project, I will note all your posts. Answer this question for me as I see you appear to be modifying the TSI harness. Doing research for a 3.6 into a C, I was told by a reputable builder that the mk6+ stuff includes a voltage regulator, so simply removing things doesn't work. If this is true, how are you avoiding this? 



dri0514 said:


> I would use the TSI stuff and just fabricate the A/C lines and P/S lines. I used all the 1.8T stuff and just got lines from an MK4 and had those mated to my Corrado ones. Looks good!!!


 And what:screwy: 

Good thing the g60 feed plugs right in without the stupid switch


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

2OVT said:


> This is my next project, I will note all your posts. Answer this question for me as I see you appear to be modifying the TSI harness. Doing research for a 3.6 into a C, I was told by a reputable builder that the mk6+ stuff includes a voltage regulator, so simply removing things doesn't work. If this is true, how are you avoiding this?


 Hmmm your "reputable builder" has no idea what he is talking about. 
The 3.6 FSI is a simple SWAP since it's MED9.1 

I was busy with MK2 VR6 swap last 4 days but finally today I had some time to finish the A/C bracket and install the engine in the Corrado bay. 









As you can see below I had to fabricate a base for the MK6 engine mount. Turbo is so low that it is impossible to use the Corrado original engine mount


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Didn't have much time this week but the electric P/S is working  









Hopefully by Monday afternoon the flywheel will be ready so the engine can go finally in. 

Ohhh and I did a small modification to the tranny -> longer 5th gear :laugh: 
It should be a nice surprise for the owner because he used to say that the 5th gear is to short. 

My friends VR6T kept me busy last 4 days  with oil on 1st cylinder. First I replaced the OEM head with ported one with Supertech valves but the oil was still there and I just ordered new set of piston rings. Damn could check it when the head was off for the 1st time.:banghead:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nicely doen that power steering! 
How did you do the wiring? And the fluid lines? 

Any more pictures?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Wiring: 
2 thick wires: battery 12V & ground 
2 thin wires: ACC 12V & alternator D+ 
The pump starts with the engine, stops when you turn the ignition off. 
Works without any relay! 

Pressure line is a combination of VW & Opel line. They are joined together somewhere in the middle. Return line hose was to short so I replaced it with new one 45" long. 
I have here forklift workshop/service and they do whatever I need with pressure hoses (fittings, joints up to 350bar). Took them 20 minutes. 

Pictures comes later this week. 



CorrieG60 said:


> Nicely doen that power steering!
> How did you do the wiring? And the fluid lines?
> Any more pictures?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

This is probably 1st ever made 228mm flywheel for EA888 engine. 







\ 

It looks like we are the first who combined EA888 type engine with 02A (02J) transmissioneace:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

So now wait... You produce a plug and play harness for mk5 engines into ce2? Hmmmmmm


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> So now wait... You produce a plug and play harness for mk5 engines into ce2? Hmmmmmm


its not that hard, if you understand ce2 and mk5/6 wiring its pretty simple.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Indeed.
What I used to do is a harness with all wires labeled and a manual how to hook it up with the CE2 or CE1 box. I don't do 100% plug'n'play harness anymore (only special orders), with CE2 plugs and relays etc. The problem is the length of the harness which goes to the car and ECU location. Some people wants to hide the harness a bit, others wants the ECU in different location than OEM and so on. From my point of view there is no point to charge crazy money for a 100% P&P. It is better to give a 100% working solution where only basic soldering skills are needed.
Mostly it takes up to 3 hours to solder the harness.



the mad conductor said:


> its not that hard, if you understand ce2 and mk5/6 wiring its pretty simple.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I learned a good bit when swapping my s2 to ce2 I was under the impression you need all kinds of special modules to get em to run right


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

@Aspik. What do you charge for that (almost) 100% P&P harness?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Working on the wiring opcorn:

3" intake


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

it is alive


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Great work!!
Now get that immo removed(or is there an other reason for the engine to shut off after a couple of seconds)?

I'm seeing an extra relais-box??


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: 1990 Corrado 2.0 TSI (EA888)*

I had MAF plugged in but the intercooler piping was not ready and that is the reason why it won't idle.
Yes. There is an extra relay&fuse box. I could do the wiring using only the CE2 fusebox but in the past there were some problems with this box so I decided to make an external one for the A/C and engine only.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

a few years ago i saw a corrado with a full tsi swap from a gti, it even had the gti interior, it was at vag fair in york, pa.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: 1990 Corrado 2.0 TSI (EA888)*

Are you sure it was TSI not TFSI?
SWAPing one car into another is easier but how much Corrado is in such a mix?
SWAPing the engine only makes much more problems than you can think of.
Anyway ECU software is the main thing I am proud of: Immo defeated, no CAT, no communication DTCs, intake & exhaust matched. I hope to see some nice numbers soon. Maybe even 270hp


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

Very nice work, Apsik. I drive a Mk6 GTI with the EA888 TSI engine and have many times wondered about the possibility of swapping it into a Corrado or Mk2 GTI. It's great to see that you've got the engine running the stock MED system with no codes and with the immobilizer successfully defeated. Thanks for sharing your build on this forum. 

David


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Joachim, post up your progress please!!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: 1990 Corrado 2.0 TSI (EA888)*

It is ready. Last week owner took it home. Front bumper needs new paint job but that's all.
However I hope to post some pictures & video next Sunday because we gonna race it 1/4mile


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

sweet! did you take pics of the finished bay?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: 1990 Corrado 2.0 TSI (EA888)*

Will do Sunday. Forgot to buy the TSI cover


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

RabbitJockey said:


> a few years ago i saw a corrado with a full tsi swap from a gti, it even had the gti interior, it was at vag fair in york, pa.


i remember that. it was a dope corrado


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

here it is with engine cover


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Last saturday we got the Corrado back to "play" with the TSI software and we developed
... real 3" MAF tune
... MAF-less tune
... e-DV removed tune

By the end of the day we finished with OEM MAF because the K&N air filter was hitting the hood with MAF removed. 
Anyway we did one major upgrade to the TSI engine. We installed stock 1.8T DV which works way better and faster than the stock eDV.
We had to do that because with 1,55bar of boost it began to surge. Now with 1.8T DV the surge is gone and everything works perfect!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

really cool project


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Engine power:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

WOW Joachim!!
510Nm and 308Hp....
that is VERY impressive... Still with the original (K03)turbo?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I am impressed too 
stock K03 turbo @1.5bar
3" DP + 2,5" free flow exhaust
3" intake, K&N air filter
and few our mods to avoid surge, misfire etc.

...and the engine is in a car which weights 1290kg (with driver and 10l gas).



CorrieG60 said:


> WOW Joachim!!
> 510Nm and 308Hp....
> that is VERY impressive... Still with the original (K03)turbo?


----------

